# i finally got my own website



## spako (Nov 15, 2007)

Well after a lot of thinking I finally decided to get my own website...
it has only been online for a few days now and I would really apperciate if yo could give me some feedback about it... also I don't exactly know how to integrate a guestbook into my website so if someone could help me out I would really apreciate..

well here is the url:
http://www.spako.lu

thank you for taking the time to take a look


----------



## Viperjet (Nov 15, 2007)

Cool site.  It loads extremely slow relative to other websites.  What about downsizing the images on the home page to make it load quicker?


----------



## spako (Nov 15, 2007)

thank you  I noticed that already and'l try to fix it   thank you for the feedback!


----------



## Corbin Lane (Nov 15, 2007)

spako said:


> thank you  I noticed that already and'l try to fix it   thank you for the feedback!


To fix it you might want to make the .css a different file. It would load a little quicker.


----------



## spako (Nov 16, 2007)

sorry Juanto but i don't really understand what you mean...what should I change?
I downsized the pictures now so if you could check again whether it's better I would appreciate...


----------



## jols (Nov 16, 2007)

am excellent website.   not slow at all seems youhave fixed your prob


well done   great pics


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 16, 2007)

I really, Really like your style.


----------



## zendianah (Nov 16, 2007)

I love your pics on your website.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Nov 16, 2007)

spako said:


> sorry Juanto but i don't really understand what you mean...what should I change?
> I downsized the pictures now so if you could check again whether it's better I would appreciate...


 Never mind about the css thing. You might want to make the images a different format, like .gif, It would load faster but it does loose a little quality.

Otherwise, The design is very well though out and a good design!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

great  I do like the design of the site .. a bit dark, but nice!

It loads slowly though, as mentioned. not painfuly slow, but slow.

great pictures by the way


----------



## RKW3 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow amazing photos, nice website.


----------



## spako (Nov 18, 2007)

thank you all for the feedback  I really appreciate it! I added a guestbook and I'm looking for a good contact form... if you happen to know where I could find a good one  would really appreciate the help


----------



## Becky (Nov 20, 2007)

Urban photos are awesome, clear simple and easy to use site, really like it!


----------



## spako (Dec 2, 2007)

thank you Becky! I really appreciate your feedback!


----------



## stubbsk (Dec 2, 2007)

Runs fast on mine.

awesome pictures.


----------



## G-A (Dec 4, 2007)

You have excellent images.
Loading is slow even I have 1.5MB Internet connection.
What I can recommend to you is check some web sites that
already have skins gallery templates, also you can check  
FotoPlayer it has skins, image optimization and much more.

===
Chicago wedding photographer


----------



## phakimata (Dec 4, 2007)

Great site, and awesome photos!!!!


----------



## mvpphoto (Dec 7, 2007)

To create an online form, go to formspring.com. You can create a custom form and paste the code into your website and it works perfectly. You can check out an example on my website, www.mvpgraphix.com and go to the order page.


----------



## Travelamy (Dec 11, 2007)

I like the general layout, it is very dark though, might be intentional. But I think some monitors will have issues with it being so dark. 

It would be nice with a little info on the photos on where they are taken etc

I was missing away to go "home" from the galleries, without having to use my back button

The photos are just, WOW, need I say more. Wish I could do with a camera what you can, especially the lighting is fantastic


----------



## spako (Dec 12, 2007)

thank you Travelamy for the feedback 
well I chose the dark layout because it best fits myself I guess... but I think you have a point by saying it might be too dark.. I guess I'll have to  give the layout a second try  

In all the Galleries there's a back button in the red bottom line... it's called the back button


----------



## Ms Ahli (Dec 12, 2007)

such a simple and nice website

.
.
.
nice puctures too


----------



## spako (Dec 15, 2007)

thank you so much!


----------



## TCimages (Dec 15, 2007)

Great Site and Great Pics!!!


----------

